# Restore the balance



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

They say there isnt any pleasure without pain. Well we've had the pain so can we please have some pleasure by posting a single pic of your classily modded TT......


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

Leg said:


> They say there isnt any pleasure without pain. Well we've had the pain so can we please have some pleasure by posting a single pic of your classily modded TT......


does a standard tt qualify leg?  
bar the wheels


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I prefer the 'Q' car look -










Hidden from view - Amd Remap, Milltek exhaust, Milltek Cats, H&R springs, Porsche Brakes, Forge Spacers


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Quite standard looking...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice, all nice cars. Like your wheels Jaayde.

My turn.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

can i play?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)




----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

We cann't work out why both cars seem "down" at the back....


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

heres mine taken at the weekend..


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Consider this a place-holder for when I photograph its new, lowered self.


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

RenZo said:


> heres mine taken at the weekend..


That is one beutifull ttr renzo  whats is the colour ?


----------



## David87 (Aug 29, 2006)

My only mod, but it's a classy one: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

G12MO X said:


> Hope this is on the right side


Not until you take that terrible bodykit off it - it may go like shit of a shovel, but it doesn't mean it has to look like it too! 

Here's my modded TTR taken Nov 2003, a few months before I sold her...


----------



## TT-Total (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow...some great photos.

I do LOVE that new style front grill that is available...it makes the front look so mean!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TT-Total said:


> Wow...some great photos.
> 
> I do LOVE that new style front grill that is available...it makes the front look so mean!!


I'm always doing that to, confusing the word 'Mean' with the word 'Shit'...


----------



## Davids01 (Jan 26, 2007)

> I'm always doing that to, confusing the word 'Mean' with the word 'Shit'...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh God im gonna die, cant see screen for laughing


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

It's modified (a little bit) on the inside


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

dmt-tt said:


> That is one beutifull ttr renzo  whats is the colour ?


Kingfisher Blue iirc


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Oh yes - happy days of TT ownership.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Wak said:


>


ive heard of people who really love their cars but thats just too much! you perv.

there was a story about you in the news wasnt there??

:roll:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007110349,00.html


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

dmt-tt said:


> That is one beutifull ttr renzo  whats is the colour ?


its kingfisher blue... the colour made me buy the car!



renzo


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi RenZo is it spaced in the pics and not in the sig? Or am I [smiley=freak.gif] again?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

His weird obsession mirrors that of electrician Karl Watkins, who The Sun revealed was jailed for having sex with pavements in Redditch, Worcs, in 1993.

yeh, maybe he was just a bit slow. The one who got away.

"no officer, there was a girl there"


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Here's my modded TTR taken Nov 2003, a few months before I sold her...


Poor TT... I bet its smiling now...


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

ctgilles said:


> Hi RenZo is it spaced in the pics and not in the sig? Or am I [smiley=freak.gif] again?


im surprised u noticed that! in my sig it hasn't got any spacers and on the pics i posted its got 15mm spacers on the back... havn't done the front yet thou..

renzo


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Good thread.










:lol: at Wak's Stay Puft marshmallow TT


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i vote for leg !


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> i vote for leg !


I vote for the yellow one behind mine in my sig, although he hasnt contributed to this thread yet.


----------



## Davidch (Mar 5, 2007)

Some nice examples

Renzo, If you want to sell up. PM me 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > i vote for leg !
> ...


I would Rich if I was not totaly useless on the PC I dont even have a digital camera


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


You do know its the 21st Century Andy?

By eck lad ill help thee out...


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Very nice Andy.. never seen any pics off your car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Cheers Rich  hope the waxing goes well :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sneaking up behind me too....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Sneaking up behind me too....


Just the way you like it :wink: Keep them coming mate


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

A little game to keep you entertained. (note the excessive spacing between the TTs on the top - lol)

SPOT THE ODD ONE OUT.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Goodness me thats shiny.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Goodness me thats shiny.....


Ithought you were on about my head there Rich untill i spotted I was wearing a hat [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Came across this looking for those, couldnt resist, sorry lol

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 973#907973


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

One of the few pictures of the TT that I have......... (an old one)










Need to get a few more this summer.......


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Silversea said:


> One of the few pictures of the TT that I have......... (an old one)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and cut the grass Des :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

First time I've seen a photo of your car Des, looks really smart 8)


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I've always liked this picture of my car:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> and cut the grass Des :wink:


LOL, I'll need to kick her @rse Andy, That was on her thing's to do list!!! :lol:


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

here is mine, still a list of things to do but getting there


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> First time I've seen a photo of your car Des, looks really smart 8)


Thanks Jay, I'll need to get some decent pictures when the weather improves, it's something I don't really have.......


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Wak said:


>


Blood hell!!

And I thought we had big seagulls over here!!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

A late entry from my Knight Rider! [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

And here is my new baby....


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Silversea said:
> 
> 
> > One of the few pictures of the TT that I have......... (an old one)
> ...


Love those sportecs 8) Car looks great Des!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cut the grass !!! LOL remember who took this sig of mine 8) Did you take Des's photo then :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

bape said:


> Blood hell!!
> 
> And I thought we had big seagulls over here!!


You See!, thats tasteful humour TEJ! take a lesson here! :roll: :lol:



















Thanks to Troy for the pictures...he does a good wash'n'wax he does! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hello old timer, those wheels look luverly, forgot you had them. 8)


----------



## thecorf1 (May 9, 2006)

Here's a few of my little baby - no mods as yet though


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


>


How long you had a V6 front end Wak?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Wak said:


> You See!, thats tasteful humour TEJ! take a lesson here! :roll: :lol:


Mine was tasteful, it was a 'loving' comment :-* :roll: :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

With my huge raft of external mods, there really isn't much to see :-(


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Silversea said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > and cut the grass Des :wink:
> ...


Des you need to show her who is the boss I am sick of teling her in doors if I want to wash the pots before I make the beds and hoverI will and that is the end of it 
Showed her didnt it :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

clived said:


> With my huge raft of external mods, there really isn't much to see :-(


Clive i didnt know you had a TT. :roll:

I like the plate


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Never allowed to use it as it - its too loud


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Never allowed to use it as it - its too loud


A bit like your shirts John :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Rhod_TT said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Snip
> ...


Was thinking the same...

Nick


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Me too and I thought he was my friend


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Any excuse to show off my old TTR still miss it. [/url]


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

*fire_storm* You had a very nice roadster.. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

fire_storm said:


> Any excuse to show off my old TTR still miss it. [/url]


Not bad but those wheels look so much better on my Golf :wink:


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

my olive green coupe -


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

vfunk said:


> my olive green coupe -


your link not working


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > How long you had a V6 front end Wak?
> ...


What V6 front end? :roll:

bout 3 months!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> vfunk said:
> 
> 
> > my olive green coupe -
> ...


Thats better but you need some clear corners fitting


----------

